# SCARED - BFP?



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Got up early this am and thought sod it, I am doing an early test. - Two pink lines. Felt nervous so did clear blue digital the word pregnant... 
AF due tomorrow / testing day. I am in shock not sure what to do? What happens now ? DH watching match of day ( his way of dealing with it ). Help me please...


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi 

Wow if you feel anything like i did you will be in total disbelief, i did 12 tests before it sunk in! 

Congratulations you are pregnant to test the day before af is due and get two positives

Well done    

sam

I am 8 weeks today so if you want a quiet chat PM me

xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning.
  Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! . I had to do 5 HPT before I was convinced, even then I wasn't sure!!!  As you can see from my ticker I am 22+ weeks so believe it love your PG!!!!!!!!!!  . Wishing you a fantastic pregnancy and all the best for your future!!!!!!

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Going to my god daughters 9th birthday party now. Not quite sure how will cope.. Will let you know later. And of course off to buy more tests.


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Awww - I'm sending you a big hug - well done and congrats on the bfp


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

You lucky thing!
Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!

Veronica


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi,

Congratulations on your bfp,

The thing is, your BFP is only the start of a very long journey!!! When I got mine, I thought (after doing 13 hpt's   ), "Right, that's it, I'm pg, now....where's the baby?, What do I DO now?"  Fact is, if you're anything like most people you sit around and alternately feel elated and anxious!

My advice to you is to relish every second of it, and experience it to its fullest, with all its highs, lows, frustrations, and anxieties,

Regards, and have a wonderful pregnancy,


Suzy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

CONGRATS 0604!! fantastic another clomid  

heres to a happy and healthy 9 months 

love
suzie xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations...a great post to read on a Sunday morning 

   
   
   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW!  Congratulations          on your   thats absolutely fantastic news!  Its so inspiring hearing Clomid success stories such as yours.  All the best for a happy, healthy and enjoyable pregnancy ahead.


Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Dont know what is going on. Have tested four more times. One test said not and others had very faint lines, is it to do with the time of the day. Surely they all can't be wrong. The ones this am were really strong lines. Going mad with worry now. Test day should be tomorrow. My head says wait. My heart says HELP


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

It could just be that the hcg hormone has got diluted during the day through you drinking etc & test just not picking it up now...it's always best to test 1st thing morning pee as it's most concentrated.
If you've got lots of positives (although one you did later may be faint) then I'd say it was still a 
 
I'd not test again until first thing tomorrow morning.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you Minxy think that is a good idea. Have sent you a pm as well. Going crazy, need someone to slap me, sure dh will oblige.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi 0604;

. It is so lovely to hear Clomid success stories !

Take care and try to get some sleep tonight, before your test tomorrow !

Catherine xxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Well done hun!  it does sound as if u ur definatly pg!   

Your urine gets watered down during the day thats why you are supposed to do tests in the morning, especially when its early on. so try not to worry and dont do any more tests till the morning or at least not go to wee for 4hrs then try another one (if you MUST!) hahaha


Will check on this thread tomorrow to see how your getting on!


----------



## shala (Oct 23, 2005)

congrajulations... nice to know .best of luck with everything!!!!!!!   
i have been on clomid for almost 10 months now.. (including those wit IUI)... i was under the impression that clomid was a pretty lame drug.. nice to know so many success stories after visiting this site...


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

0604

 I am so pleased for you.........keep us posted with everything - enjoy your pregnancy.

       

Sarah


----------



## Mrs Butterfly (Sep 23, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Good on ya girl!!  

xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow,  on your             

Niki x

(I didn't believe mine, and had to so 5 tests before it began to sink in!  Congrats)


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations!  It's lovely to hear of the times when it actually works for someone - it gives the rest of us hope that it will be us one day soon  

I hope you have a very happy, healthy and stress free pregnancy, well done both of you x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey 0604 

just when I was giving up hope of seeing any good news this month and I saw your post

fingers crossed for today!!!!! and wishing you a happy and healthy next nine months!

Hopefully this will be the start of lots more of  's! for us clomid chicks!

S
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

WOW! Many Congratulations to you!

It does give us all hope    Bet you are still in disbelief!!      Jo x


----------

